# first roll with my new canon



## AFarhat (Jan 29, 2015)

I finally got around to developing my first roll out of my "new to me" canon AE-1 Program.  most are very dark, these are the best o the bunch. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 29, 2015)

The first and third were severely under-exposed.


----------



## AFarhat (Jan 29, 2015)

yeah, thanks. the third was hard because it was right into the sun, and that was smoke in the air. I have to work on not under exposing, that seems to be a theme of mine.



480sparky said:


> The first and third were severely under-exposed.


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes, get some light on that pug and try again!  
<----   Odin wants to say Hi!


----------

